# We're going to Vegas, Baby! ;D



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i finally have pics of my girls, like, over a month later since i got them.
i'm a bad rattie mommy, i know. :lol: 
without further ado, here are my girls! =)










this is Vegas..she is the one who clambered out first to explore the apple. she's a daredevil rat and quite the little escape artist!










this is Baby..who really _is_ like a baby! she's sweet and shy and sleeps a whole lot..and apparently is uninterested in giant red fruit!!

i'll hope to post more pics soon, as the little dears move really fast and don't appreciate photo shoots. xDD


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Aww, they're so cute! And so young! It took my girls a bit to figure out fruit- heck, it took them a bit to figure out yogies, which surprised me! But it must be hard, when your food's almost as big as you are...


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

haha, thanks! =)
how old do you think they are? i have no idea..my guess is 10-12 weeks? (since they were definitely over a month old when i got them em on sept. 19th..they didn't have those "stubby" noses!). 
i know, Baby is all like "whaaaat is that and why should i care about it?" :lol:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Gosh, I couldn't tell you. I don't know how old my girlies are, though I was guessing about 6 weeks for them, since they weren't all slimmed out yet, still had some baby form. But now they've definately filled out, more so than your rats, which makes me think they're older. So... younger than mine? Haha, so conclusive, I know. If mine were, say, two months when I got them, and I've had them for two months (my my, how time flies!), then based on my wild guessing, your girls are less than 14 weeks old.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

that's a pretty good guess..and i dunno why, but it really entertained me reading your post and seeing how you reached your conclusion. :lol:


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> Gosh, I couldn't tell you. I don't know how old my girlies are, though I was guessing about 6 weeks for them, since they weren't all slimmed out yet, still had some baby form. But now they've definately filled out, more so than your rats, which makes me think they're older. So... younger than mine? Haha, so conclusive, I know. If mine were, say, two months when I got them, and I've had them for two months (my my, how time flies!), then based on my wild guessing, your girls are less than 14 weeks old.


hehe you think like a scientist


----------



## sweetdelilah (Oct 20, 2007)

awww, ur ratties are sooo cute!!
i think they're 2 months old, but i dunno as im not an expert AT ALL.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks..and it doesn't matter!
i welcome all guesses and thoughts on their age and cuteness. :wink:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

jellybeanqueen said:


> haha, thanks! =)
> how old do you think they are? i have no idea..my guess is 10-12 weeks? (since they were definitely over a month old when i got them em on sept. 19th..they didn't have those "stubby" noses!).
> i know, Baby is all like "whaaaat is that and why should i care about it?" :lol:



you got them on my birthday


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

rat_ratscal said:


> jellybeanqueen said:
> 
> 
> > haha, thanks! =)
> ...


that's so cool! =D


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

awww they are so adorable 
Im so thrilled that you got these wonderful babies! I would like to referece your post about wanting rats in something Im writing, IF that is ok wiht you. (I do motivational speaking/writing at times). Your going from wanting them so badly to having them even though your mom didnt want to have them blah blah - all of that is a wonderful example of manifestation (ala the secret...has anyone else seen that movie or read the book?) 

Again, Im so thrilled that you got your ratties and yes, they are VERY high on the 'Cuteometer'


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

DFW_Rat_Luvr said:


> awww they are so adorable
> Im so thrilled that you got these wonderful babies! I would like to referece your post about wanting rats in something Im writing, IF that is ok wiht you. (I do motivational speaking/writing at times). Your going from wanting them so badly to having them even though your mom didnt want to have them blah blah - all of that is a wonderful example of manifestation (ala the secret...has anyone else seen that movie or read the book?)
> 
> Again, Im so thrilled that you got your ratties and yes, they are VERY high on the 'Cuteometer'


of course you can!
i'd actually be honored if you did. =)
and yes, i've heard of the secret, but never actually read it/ watched it 
i believe it's something to do with how your thinking can help you achieve your dreams, and in my case it's definitely true!
and my ratties appreciate the compliment. ;]


----------

